# CVT issues



## jemham30 (Aug 5, 2012)

My cvt seems to be shifting to higher gears at lower speeds than before. I.E. from takeoff I would already be in fourth gear before reaching 35 mph. I have 95,000 miles and no fluid change yet. Will the fluid change alone help rectify this or is there anything that needs to be done in addition to this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There really is no "fourth gear" in a CVT trans as the "gears" are continuously variable (hence the name), employing two pulleys that can vary in diameter and a steel belt. If I were you, I would get your vehicle to a Nissan dealer. Nissan has an extended warranty of 10 years/100,000 miles on their 2003-2010 model years vehicles with a CVT. For more info:

NissanAssist.com


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jemham30 said:


> My cvt seems to be shifting to higher gears at lower speeds than before. I.E. from takeoff I would already be in fourth gear before reaching 35 mph. I have 95,000 miles and no fluid change yet. Will the fluid change alone help rectify this or is there anything that needs to be done in addition to this?


There has been a lot of controversy about when the CVT fluid should be changed. A lot of folks say change it every 60,000 mi. As the miles start adding up, the fluid will get a little darker and the viscosity will change. The NS-2 fluid is very expensive, like [email protected]

I have an '09 Altima with 88,000 mi, so I went ahead and had the fluid changed by my local Nissan dealer; cost me $200. What I noticed on my car before the fluid change, there was a very slight hum at 40 mi/hr. Now after the change, the hum has disappeared; probably due to the viscosity change in the fluid. Other then that, the CVT performed the same before and after the fluid change.

Here's what the FSM states: If towing a trailer, using a car-top carrier, or driving on rough or muddy roads, inspect CVT fluid deterioration with CONSULT-II every 60,000 miles (96,000 km), then change CVT Fluid NS-2 if necessary.


----------



## jemham30 (Aug 5, 2012)

THIS IS VERY HELPFUL INFORMATION. I KNOW I AM DUE FOR A FLUID CHANGE WITH 95,000 MILES AND NOT HAVING ONE DONE THUS FAR. DOES IT USUALLY COST MORE TO HAVE IT CHANGED IF THE VEHICLE HAS HIGH MILEAGE AND WILL THIS POSSIBLY RECTIFY MY PROBLEM WITH LOSS OF HORSEPOWER AND MPGs?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the CVT fluid doesn't have an excess of metal particles and there is no burnt smell, then all you'll need is just a drain and fill; no flushing is required. The cost is the same if you have 30,000 mi or if you have 100,000 mi. If a flush is required, then the cost goes up. Changing the fluid generally will not have any effect on HP or MPG.


----------



## cartersworld3 (Jan 26, 2013)

Bought my Nissan Versa new in 2007, now has 165,000. Replaced my transmission at 63,000, 109,000 and now needs another one. Yes that is 3 transmissions. Nissan refuses to replace or cover any of the cost, ZERO help. They extended their warranty on All CVT transmission from 60k to 120k because they had so many issues. WTF!!!!!!!! Now what?? $2400 used or $3500 new??? The car is very unsafe to drive and unreliable. NEVER BUY NISSAN especially if it has a CVT transmission. NISSAN has NO integrity and their transmission is horrible!


----------

